# Curb Your Enthusiasm 11/1 *spoilers*



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Now _that's_ more like it. :up: :up:

Awesome, awesome episode. Everything just gelled so well...from the additional tip, to the swan, to the introduction. I love episodes where you have to analyze every line and think to yourself, "Okay, how is THAT going to bite him in the ass in about twenty minutes?"

The one weak link here was Andy, whom I usually enjoy, but I can certainly overlook that in this otherwise classic episode.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

The tip squabble wasn't exactly novel. It's been done to death in different variations many times.

But oddly enough, any episode that makes me want to wring Larry's neck and never watch the show again is a good one.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I thought the episode was horrible... part of a trend this season. And I've been a huge fan in the past.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Larry's Mom got a nice location close to a pathway for having to get buried in the 'other' part of the cemetery due to her tattoo.

Marty and Larry playing golf together!

I didn't see any 'Ocean View.'

Second 'Black Swan' episode in my DVR in the past few weeks.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Add Bob Einstein (Marty) to the list of older actors who think plastic surgery is a good idea. His face does not move naturally, if at all.
He was not bad looking before, I just don't get it.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

How can you not laugh when that puff of feathers flew in the air. 

Knew everything would come back around and bite Larry, but the mason should've NEVER sullied the reputation of the soon to be World Series winner!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The feather POOF! had me laughing out loud.  Great episode. Classic storytelling. :up:


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I was once bitten by a swan, so I totally sympathize with Larry.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

PAST.. omg.. I was rolling.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Larry and his dad's relationship with Larry's mom seems to have been so weird...

I liked this episode just as much as any.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I still don't understand how the stone mason knew that Larry killed the swan.

I rewatched the Jeter phone call scene and the scene when Larry meets him at the club, but I still don't get it. Who told the stone mason?

Anyone?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I still don't understand how the stone mason knew that Larry killed the swan.
> 
> I rewatched the Jeter phone call scene and the scene when Larry meets him at the club, but I still don't get it. Who told the stone mason?
> 
> Anyone?


I assumed that Marty told him.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I assumed that Marty told him.


I thought it was the "hat lady."


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

DanB said:


> I thought it was the "hat lady."


+This


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

DanB said:


> I thought it was the "hat lady."


When I saw he had one of her hats that's what I thought too.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is it me or does Larry seem a lot less of a cheapskate this season?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DanB said:


> I thought it was the "hat lady."





SeanC said:


> When I saw he had one of her hats that's what I thought too.


For some reason I did not make the connection between his stupid hat and the hat lady. Makes perfect sense now - thanks!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Is it me or does Larry seem a lot less of a cheapskate this season?


Well, he can afford to be more generous, he doesn't have a wife or girlfriend anymore.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DanB said:


> I thought it was the "hat lady."


That makes sense. I didn't really think about it much.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Well, he can afford to be more generous, he doesn't have a wife or girlfriend anymore.


or a "Black" family living in his house.....just Leon


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I went to a steakhouse today with a customer, and they added the 18&#37; gratuity on.. and there was a spot for additional gratuity.

I didn't feel like doing math.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm protesting math.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The idea that 18% is not enough tip is insane.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Is it me or does Larry seem a lot less of a cheapskate this season?


You just _know _he'll end up weaseling out of the college tuition for the daughter thing somehow.

As for the hat lady wanting Larry to spot her the tuition money for cosmetology school, wtf???


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Family said:


> I thought the episode was horrible... part of a trend this season. And I've been a huge fan in the past.


^


----------

